# Favorite flies for the Uintas



## mbarney13

I'd be very interested in a thread with folks listing their favorits two or three flies (dry or wet doesn't matter) for the Uintas plus any tips on tying them or any pictures of the flies (especially if they are not your standard flies you can buy at Sportsmans Warehouse etc.).

I'm headed up there with my brothers to try to get to some of the less frequently visited lakes over the upcoming holiday weekend for the 4th.

Thanks


----------



## Grandpa D

Blue Dunn, Royal Wulff and Mosquito are my favorite dries for the Uintas.


----------



## GaryFish

elk hair caddis, tied with yellow body and yellow-died elk hair.
Stimulator - tied with a reg tag tail, and yellow body.
Royal Wulff.


----------



## JuddCT

Scud
Elk hair caddis
Black ant


----------



## Buckfinder

Blue dunn
renegade
leach


----------



## TOP-PIN

black, brown, and green wooly buggers and wooly worms


----------



## drsx

Black ant, period. Nothing else needed.


----------



## Catherder

Mosquito, Adams, black ant or anything black.


----------



## brookieguy1

TOP-PIN said:


> black, brown, and green wooly buggers and wooly worms


.......with a 1/16 ounce round lead head on the hook to get them down where the best fish dwell...


----------



## Jackalope

[/URL][/IMG]

I know not real flies, but I do throw the smaller jigs (1/80oz) with a fly rod.


----------



## brookieguy1

Those will work.....really, really well! Nice jigs. Especially the top one.


----------



## DeadI

Black knat, wooly buger, and royal coachman


----------



## Jackalope

brookieguy1 said:


> Those will work.....really, really well! Nice jigs. Especially the top one.


Thanks for the compliment. I've only been tying for a short while. Haven't fished the olive bunny yet, hoping to soon. I've had my eye on a couple lakes in the Uintas to try it out on.


----------



## mbarney

Double Renegade tied with a red butt. Fished on top or below the surface.


----------



## mbarney13

Nice bro! I already knew what you like to fish with...and I remember you catching a lot of fish on that pattern last year and that's why I've already tied a bunch of double renegades. 

Can't wait for Friday!!!!


----------



## PBH

1. Wooly bugger
2. wOoly bugger
3. woOly bugger
4. woolL bugger
5. woolY bugger


that should cover you for nearly every situation.


----------



## Grandpa D

PBH said:


> 1. Wooly bugger
> 2. wOoly bugger
> 3. woOly bugger
> 4. woolL bugger
> 5. woolY bugger
> 
> that should cover you for nearly every situation.


PBH,
you need to try a Woolly Bugger some time.
I hear good things about them.


----------



## PBH

wooly
woolly


it's all the same. Buggers are buggers are buggers. Bug 'em and you'll catch 'em.


----------



## Grandpa D

PBH said:


> wooly
> woolly
> 
> it's all the same. Buggers are buggers are buggers. Bug 'em and you'll catch 'em.


Just messin wit ya.
Buggers are my favority fly for float tubing anywhere. They have got me into some very nice Smallies at Jordanelle.
They always produce for me at Strawberry.
The best thing is that they are very easy to tie!


----------



## Longgun

Hmmm...

outta this crowd, im surprised nobody has mentioned "humpy's"? 

Tied much like a Caddis, and in a VARIETY of colors. I used to use old small diameter floating line, yellow seemed to work best. 
http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=humpy+dry+flies&qpvt=humpy+dry+flies&FORM=IGRE

small Black over white or all white zonkers, ripped through the riffles have worked well also.

http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=zonker+flies&qpvt=zonker+flies&FORM=IGRE


----------



## stevo1

Goddard Caddis, and small hoppers>>O


----------



## mm73

I always take a griffiths gnat, black ant, yellow and green humpys, and a mosquito. Having a prince nymph and an olive scud can also be beneficial.


----------



## goonsquad

Mosquito, Mosquito, Black Ant... 
Black ant is there just for when I get bored of catching so many with the MOSQUITO!


----------



## wyogoob

The more I use "The Pellet Fly" the more I like it. An attractor fly, The Pellet Fly mimics the favorite food of those fussy planter trout that frequent the waters along the Mirror Lake Highway.


----------

